# Unkrautwüste beseitigen



## oldtimerfreund (16. März 2014)

Hallo,
weis jemand wie sich am besten eine solche Unkrautwüste beseitigen lässt?
Diese befindet sich an einer leichten Schräge und ich will dort Rasen säen.


----------



## muh.gp (16. März 2014)

Hi,

Mein Tipp wäre Round-up. Ist wohl biologisch abbaubar und vernichtend....

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## laolamia (16. März 2014)

mechanisch oder gift....


----------



## misudapi (17. März 2014)

Hallo,
na ganz "einfach" altmodisch... 
*umgraben*


----------



## Tanny (17. März 2014)

Hallo Oldtimerfreund, 
von Roundup würde ich dringend abraten. 
Der Wirkstoff "Glyphosat" ist hochgradig umstritten und killt wirklich alles. 
Und wen Du in Deinem Teich noch lebende und gesunde Tiere behalten möchstest, 
würde ich auf meinem Grundstück schon gar kein Glyphosat einsetzen. 

Also wenn Du es giftfrei machen willst, gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten:
- hier schon genannt: umgraben
-  bequemer: 3-4 cm puren Pferdemist raufkippen und ca 3-4 Wochen warten - dann den Mist wieder 
   zusammenschieben und als Kompost woanders verwenden. (oder vorm Mist aufbringen einmal 
    sensen- Schnitt kannst Du liegen lassen - dann dauert es unter dem Mist nur eine Woche)
   Der Boden unter dem Mist ist dann "schwarz". 
- noch bequemer: 2-3 Wochen Hühner drauf lassen (einfach einen mobilen Zaun um das Stück 
  und die Hühner da rein - der Boden ist nach kürzester Zeit blank)

Warum willst Du da an der Schräge Rasen machen? Das ist doch bestimmt irre aufwändig 
die Schräge zu mähen, oder?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. März 2014)

Stimme Kirsten in allen Punkten zu!
Würde mir eher überlegen, ob ich nach dem Umgraben und Entkrauten, 1x muss man eben in den sauren Apfel beißen,
z.B. __ Lavendel oder Strandhafer setzen, geht auch gut in Kombi. Schaut ab dem Frühjahr klasse aus.
Lediglich im Frühjahr muss man sich 1x die Arbeit machen, runterschneiden, ggfs. Unkraut rauszuppeln....
und dann wächst es wieder blau & grün, wiegt sich sacht im Wind, viele Summser kommen vorbei.....
einfach nur schön.


----------



## oldtimerfreund (17. März 2014)

@Kristin,
ich habe weder Pferdemist noch Hühner zur Verfügung.
Umgraben könnte ich auch aber wenn die chemische Keule schnell und zuverlässig wirkt dann setze ich diese ein.
Diese Fläche ist weitab des Teiches der sowieso nur noch ein undefinierbarer Tümpel ist und früher oder später
sowieso eingeebnet wird.
Die Schräge werde ich mit einen Freischneider abmähen.


----------



## laolamia (17. März 2014)

oldtimerfreund schrieb:


> @Kristin,
> Diese Fläche ist weitab des Teiches der sowieso nur noch ein undefinierbarer Tümpel ist und früher oder später
> sowieso eingeebnet wird.
> .



grade in dem "tümpel" tobt bestimmt das leben...also das sollte kein argument fuer gift sein


----------



## jolantha (17. März 2014)

Hallo Oldtimer,
bequeme Methode wäre z.B Abdeckfolie ! 
Die über Deinen Randstreifen gelegt, mit ein paar Feldsteinen beschwert,
und innerhalb von ein paar Wochen ist unten drunter alles hin .


----------



## oldtimerfreund (17. März 2014)

@laolamia
das Teil ist ca.30m weit weg
Ob in dem Tümpel noch was lebt oder nicht spielt keine Rolle das wird sowieso ausgelöscht
@jolantha 
das ist ungünstig denn die Fläche grenzt direkt an eine Nebenstraße


----------



## Tottoabs (17. März 2014)

Absensen. Die feste Unkrautfolie. Rindenmulch drauf. Ruhe.


----------



## Tanny (17. März 2014)

Hallo Oldtimerfreund, 
Pferdemist bekommst Du bei nahezu jedem Pferdehalter kostenlos. 
Einfach mal welche ansprechen. 
Bei mir fahren die Gartenfreunde mit nem PKW Anhänger vor und schaufeln sich Mist für ihre 
Rosen. 
Einige bringen mir auch Bottiche, wo ich die Äppel direkt beim Einsammeln rein schütte. 
Zwei Tage später holen sie sich dann die vollen Bütten wieder ab. 

Wenn, wie Du schreibst, die Fläche direkt an eine Straße grenzt, ist es vielleicht viel 
einfacher und pflegeleichter, sie runterzusensen (mit der Sense geht das sehr schnell), 
durchzureißen, damit Du die Narbe "verletzt" und dann einfach eine Saatmischung z.B. von Rieger Hofmann 
einbringen, die für Verkehrsinseln oder für Straßenbegleitgrün zusammengestellt ist. 
Da hast Du dann einen schön anzusehenden Hang mit robusten, pflegeleichten Gräsern und __ Wildblumen, den man 
nur einmal im Jahr mit einer Sense bearbeiten muss - sieht gepflegt aus, ist gut für die Natur und ist wenig Arbeit. 

Bzgl. Deiner Antwort zum Gift:
das würde ich nicht ganz so locker sehen. Bei Glyphosat geht es nicht "nur" um die Tiere in 
und um Deinen Tümpel - da geht es auch um Deine eigene Gesundheit. 
Bei der Albert Schweitzer Stiftung 
http://albert-schweitzer-stiftung.de/aktuell/glyphosat-auswirkungen
findest Du dazu sehr umfangreiche Ausführungen - besonders interessant der Absatz "die Gefahren"...

LG
Kirstin


----------



## laolamia (17. März 2014)

hallo,

also scheinbar wird die einfachste und schnelle methode gesucht, also das gift.
ich selber setzt das auch ein und zum thema gefahren....natuerlich vorsichtig und richtig dosiert.
das mit den gefahren wuerde ich nicht ueberbewerten, sicher nicht gesund und toll aber zugelassen.

also wenn folie und koerperliche arbeit keine optionen sind ist spritzen wohl die einfachstemoeglichkeit.
nutz die tage wenn kein regen angesagt ist.

gruss marco


----------



## Joachim (17. März 2014)

@Kirstin
Wenn die verlinkte Quelle Recht hätte ... wäre kein Glyphosat mehr auf dem europäischen Markt. Ich hab da etwas bedenken mit der Glaubwürdigkeit, in der Form wie dort die Aussagen stehen. Sorry.

Und wegen dem Pferdemist... den könnt er ja von uns haben, aber er wohnt in der Stadt. Da wo man noch alles riecht...


----------



## StefanBO (19. März 2014)

Falls doch noch jemand was dazu nachlesen möchte:

"Plötner & Matschke (2012: Akut-toxische, subletale und indirekte Wirkungen von Glyphosat und glyphosathaltigen Herbiziden auf Amphibien – eine Übersicht. – Zeitschrift für Feldherpetologie 19: 1–20) haben in ihrer Übersicht aufgezeigt, welche Auswirkungen Glyphosat und glyphosathaltige Herbizide auf Amphibien haben können und fordern aus Sicht des Amphibienschutzes ein generelles Anwendungsverbot dieser Mittel in einem Radius von 300 m um Laichgewässer und Feuchtgebiete."
http://www.laurenti.de/pdf-Dateien/2013-02-09%20Magazin%20Farbe.pdf (ab Seite 18 bzw. 255)

Wagner, N., W. Reichenbecher, H. Teichmann, B. Tappeser & S. Lötters (2013):
Questions concerning the potential impact of glyphosate-based herbicides on amphibians. – Environmental Toxicology and Chemistry 32: 1688–1700
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/etc.2268/pdf


----------



## oldtimerfreund (19. März 2014)

Was regt ihr euch so auf, chillt mal ab
Mit Pferdemist fang ich definitiv nicht an, ich werd am WE mit einer gut dosierten Giftmischung drübergehen.


----------



## lonely (3. Apr. 2014)

Gießkanne mit Wasser und dann ordentlich viel Salz rein. Dann das Unkraut damit begießen. Mehrmals wiederholen und das Meiste ist weg. Dann leicht umgraben und fertig.

Ps: 

Als ich mal im Schrebergarten gegen Girsch Round-up getestet habe (zum Sprühen), hat dieses nicht wirklich gut gewirkt! Die Blätter wurden teils braun aber das war es auch.
Dann hab ich aus der Ecke ne Pisch-Ecke gemacht und nach mehrmaligen benutzen und spaßigem auf die Blätter strullen zog sich der ganze Girsch aus der Ecke zurück.

NIE WIEDER CHEMIE! ...........abzocke, teuer, giftig!


----------



## laolamia (4. Apr. 2014)

ueberdüngung mit stickstoff...


----------

